# Seed Bank Confusion.



## Jimmy James (Aug 30, 2012)

1) I need recomondations on wher to get my seeds.
Some of the other threads seem out dated. ( and people seem to have an ax to grind.:ignore: )

2) I am in the U.S (Parts Unknown) --- What is the best way to pay for seeds ?
I was going to use a credit card, But need to know if that is fine ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 30, 2012)

Attitude, Nirvana and single seed centre  to name a couple of the seed bank that have good track records.

Using a CC causes no problems and in most cases is the safest way to order


----------



## Jimmy James (Aug 30, 2012)

Ozzy.
Double Thanks !
I tried to add to your reputation -- But it said I need to spread reputation around.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 30, 2012)

I am with Ozzy.  Its safer and easier to use a CC, but you can mail them a money order too.  Like Ozzy I am a fan of Attitude and Nirvana.  However Attitude has a much larger selection and freebie deals that are usually worth it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

always use my CC, always get what I want, never have had one hassle as per the above posters.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 1, 2012)

I sent cash to BCSeedking.com because my card wouldn't process, and Seedboutique.com because they cannot currently accept credit cards.  Both of them are nice and fast, even when sending cash.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 2, 2012)

Cannazon.com! And send money via western union money transfer. I've made several orders and had no problems gettin the gear I want. They have some killer genetics to boot.


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 10, 2012)

I see Nivarna mentioned a few times ,, however google lists several Nivarna's
can I confirm the web address? is it Nivarnashop.com?

I want to check because it doesnt  offer a phone number so if there is a problem there is only a PO Box to reply to in the event they dont answer emails .  had problems with one company before like that.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 10, 2012)

Just click the banner at the top of this page...


----------



## randm999 (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to go with attitude, and Nirvana. But lately I have started ordering through Herbies. Good shipping time to the states and a good selection of genetics. Just my oppinion


----------

